# Injury



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've already diagnosed the problem and have begun treatment but I thought it might help others that will face the same thing as long as they have chickens. Especially if they are young and are male.

This morning when I went to do the morning chicken stuff I found the six month old limping badly. He was beyond upset that I had the temerity to reach down and pick him up. Pretty easy doing since he wasn't moving all that well.

First things first, I checked for any bone abnormalities, ie a broken bone. Nothing. Checked for any broken skin, again nothing. Then I checked for heat in the legs. First the thighs, equal temps in both. Then the lower leg. Obvious immediately that the right leg was much warmer than the left. 

Set him back done and came in to the house to dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water. Since I didn't want all of the chickens to be dosed I drew up 1 CC of the mixture in a dosing syringe. Went back out and dosed him.

This time he thought trying to bite might relieve him of the indignity of being held. Didn't work. Got his mouth open and slowly administered the aspirin mixture. 

I just checked on him. He's up and moving a bit, very aggravated with the leg because I saw him reach down and poke at it. Two more hours and I will dose him again. 

Right now its up in the air on whether or not I'll cage him. It all depends on how quiet he stays during the day.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

good luck, I usually let them limp it out for a day or two, after checking to be sure there are no breaks. my yard has lots of ledges and drops, the birds fly often, the ungraceful landings can cause a limp from time to time.
good luck, hope all is well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I failed to mention he ended up on his back before I went out with the first dose. Treating the pain and inflammation means he's mobile again and not ending up upside down in this heat. 

There are degrees of sprains/strains, most can be ignored. This little guy needed treatment.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucky little guy to have such a good mom! Glad he is perking up.


----------

